# Which of you are likely to fall in love and actually SEARCH for this person?



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

Ep's are likely to try to go after what they want,
Ej's are likely to be obvious about what they want to the person they want it with
Ijs are likely to be afraid of rejection and so not approach the person they want
Ips are likely to want someone but act subtle and quiet about it when they want someone


True?Not?What's your type? How do you act?


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Is this even Socionics?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Seems true to me. It's all *the exact same thing * though.


----------

